# Ford Ranger Truck Caps



## pjmurph2002 (Sep 18, 2009)

Anyone use one of these stye trucks with commercial cap? The truck I am considering is a Ford Ranger with this style cap on the rear.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

pjmurph2002 said:


> Anyone use one of these stye trucks with commercial cap? The truck I am considering is a Ford Ranger with this style cap on the rear.


 There is a guy around here that has a couple rangers with the same setup. They work pretty good for around town but He saiys they are gutless out on the highway.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

The Ranger is so small, I can't really drive one comfortably.

The Ranger is like a woman's version of a pickup truck. 

There are mid sized pickups like the Dakota, Tacoma, Frontier, etc. that are better suited for men and working.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

We have one behind the shop. I like Fords and owned a Ranger the first year they came out. They are to small for anything I do. They are not even big enough to use on a donut run.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

HackWork said:


> The Ranger is so small, I can't really drive one comfortably.
> 
> The Ranger is like a woman's version of a pickup truck.
> 
> There are mid sized pickups like the Dakota, Tacoma, Frontier, etc. that are better suited for men and working.


Funny you say that, my g/f drives one. :thumbup:

While I drive a little vw golf...:mellow:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> Funny you say that, my g/f drives one. :thumbup:
> 
> While I drive a little vw golf...:mellow:


That's smart of you.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

HackWork said:


> That's smart of you.


She's my g/f, not my wife.

In any case, I avoided the gas guzzlers because

a.) I couldn't afford them at the time
b.) while a truck is convenient it's not a necessity since I only really use it to commute

I may be looking into a midsize one in the next few years, so I'm really hoping they come out with models that are much more fuel efficient. Ford's 2011 lineup gives me hope for the future.

She only owns a ranger since it was a hand-me-down, and she's from Texas, and it seems nobody from Texas is without a pickup.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

A pickup is good so you can do sidework. If you aren't sideworking, stick with the car.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

Looks like an A.R.E truck cap.

Don't know if I'd one one on a compact truck, but I've seen small trucks using them, my personal preferences start with 1/2 tons and bigger.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

HackWork said:


> A pickup is good so you can do sidework. If you aren't sideworking, stick with the car.


I drive a van for now but they keep promising me a pickup with service body. I need something that can tow trailers and 4X4 for the areas I work at. I also like having a big front end to absorb crashes or hitting moose. A modern van is safer than the old flat noses but do not give you as much protection as a full size pickup.


----------



## MisterCMK (Jul 5, 2009)

We have some Dakotas with the DCU caps from A.R.E. They have the side cars and the full back doors that replace the tailgates. The Dakotas are a bit on the small side in the cab as they are regular cab and the Dak is bigger than Rangers. That being said, the trucks get decent mileage and fit into parking garages and tight spaces. The trucks cannot carry as much material because the suspensions won't handle it but for us it works well for stocking smokes, pulls, cams, etc. The side cars are great for parts storage but they do tend to leak a bit in the car wash. The other thing to consider is that the storage in the front of the box can be tough to get to. I have a Ram with an 8' bed and a A.R.E. cap and I usually keep wire and things I don't use often in the front of the box. I really like that you don't hear the rattle from parts and you can keep the cab of the truck a bit cleaner. I would look into a Jet Rack for ladder storage and make sure you get the aluminum ladder rack on top. The back doors are more of a personal preference. It would be nice to have a tailgate to work on but at the same time the two doors are nice.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Why don't you get an F150. Gas is just too damn expensive these day to drive a small truck. The initial cost is higher but you will save some on gas and have some room.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Don't do it!!!!

I worked for a company in the late 80's that had a few Rangers with a construction cap. With the weight of the cap, the truck's cargo capacity is nearly met. Throw a toolbox in the back, a driver in the front seat, and you're already at the truck's full weight rating. We tore up many rear wheel bearings, a rear axle housing (due to running bad bearings regularly), ate through brakes, and broke main springs regularly. The Ranger is the wrong truck for what you want to do.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

I use a 1/2 ton, and really should have a 3/4 ton. I can't imagine using a compact or mid size truck. When you load a small truck down, it eats the gas. Even empty, I get better mileage with my silverado with a v8 and auto than I did with my s10 v6 w 5 spd.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Don't do it!!!!
> 
> I worked for a company in the late 80's that had a few Rangers with a construction cap. With the weight of the cap, the truck's cargo capacity is nearly met. Throw a toolbox in the back, a driver in the front seat, and you're already at the truck's full weight rating. We tore up many rear wheel bearings, a rear axle housing (due to running bad bearings regularly), ate through brakes, and broke main springs regularly. The Ranger is the wrong truck for what you want to do.



I agree. I worked for a resi company that had all rangers. No cap at all. With all the materials to do a house on a pallet and ladders, tools etc they would not get out of their own way. Forget merging into traffic on a short entrance ramp. We do too much service work to have something that small. We couldn't carry all the different stuff we need.:no:


----------



## jahaiap (Sep 3, 2009)

I have a 2001 4x4 f150 with an A.R.E. DCU topper on it and it squats pretty bad. The small trucks I see around town with these toppers must have helper springs or not be loaded very full. I couldnt imagine working out of one of those little trucks. I wouldnt want any less space than what I have. I could stuff everything Ive got in my topper into one of those little ones and have no space left over for any new material.


----------



## Handasee (Dec 18, 2009)

I drive a 2003 Dakota club cab with a fiberglass cap.
Its a 2 wheel model, therefor the payload is higher than a 4x4. I chose a fiberglass cap since it would be easier to repair if damaged. Side windows open the same way as pictured in the initial post. This allows me access to the shelving running both sides of the cap. The same shelving that I had in a Astra mini-van. On top of the cap is the 24 ft extension ladder and the 8 ft step ladder plus a 6" pipe for conduit. 
Only problem is getting to the rolls of t-90 that I store between the shelving. I drive this truck home and store it in my garage. Stopped buying the mini-vans because the newer models would not fit in the garage (with the ladder rack). 
When I buy a new truck it will be the same set-up, It works for me.


----------

